# US Open Thread-***May Have Spoilers***



## Slab (Jun 18, 2015)

Well today's the day, been looking forward to this one so much 

Started a separate thread to Chambers Bay etc with the spoiler warning so we can post updates and thoughts on the championship as it unfolds

Drawn Kaymer & Garcia (among others) in office sweep so will be keeping fingers crossed for them

I think the winner will come from the guys who embrace the challenge the course is sure to provide rather than those having a moan

Hope Monty & Tiger do well too & who could be disappointed if Phil or Rory come out on top. I really cant see any downside regardless of who wins on Monday morning 

Play well guys....


----------



## Tongo (Jun 18, 2015)

Slab said:



			Well today's the day, been looking forward to this one so much 

Started a separate thread to Chambers Bay etc with the spoiler warning so we can post updates and thoughts on the championship as it unfolds

Drawn Kaymer & Garcia (among others) in office sweep so will be keeping fingers crossed for them

*I think the winner will come from the guys who embrace the challenge the course is sure to provide rather than those having a moan
*
Hope Monty & Tiger do well too & who could be disappointed if Phil or Rory come out on top. I really cant see any downside regardless of who wins on Monday morning 

Play well guys....
		
Click to expand...

Yep. As Ray Floyd said when he won the 1982 USPGA in 40 degree heat: they've still got to crown a champion. Or words to that effect.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 18, 2015)

I had a notification on my phone from Golf channel saying

"Woods finally arrives in Chambers bay"

Cutting it a little fine!


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Course is looking ridiculously tough , going to be so many good shots that will be penalised . 

Going to be great viewing though , what a night for the missus to book a meal out with her parents &#128553;


----------



## dufferman (Jun 18, 2015)

It's just a shame the good stuff is going to be on at silly o'clock. I'll have to watch the final round Monday evening from recorded!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 18, 2015)

dufferman said:



			It's just a shame the good stuff is going to be on at silly o'clock. I'll have to watch the final round Monday evening from recorded!!
		
Click to expand...

least that way you can skip the AG and betting ads and just watch a bit of golf.


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2015)

dufferman said:



			It's just a shame the good stuff is going to be on at silly o'clock. I'll have to watch the final round Monday evening from recorded!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the time diff is not ideal, although for me I'm planning to get up an hour early on Monday morning to catch the last 6 holes before leaving for work


----------



## dufferman (Jun 18, 2015)

Slab said:



			Yeah the time diff is not ideal, although for me I'm planning to get up an hour early on Monday morning to catch the last 6 holes before leaving for work
		
Click to expand...

I thought it finished at 3/4am?

That's an early start on a Monday!!


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2015)

dufferman said:



			I thought it finished at 3/4am?

That's an early start on a Monday!!
		
Click to expand...

+ another 3 hours for me, so a 6-7 am finish


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2015)

Still dark there but you can just make out grass-cutters and other small course vehicles heading onto the course, clocks ticking...


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

what time is tee off?


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			what time is tee off?
		
Click to expand...

7am there, 3pm for you


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 18, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			what time is tee off?
		
Click to expand...


coverage on sky sports 4 from 16.30 I believe.


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, looking forward to this. Make a change from target golf we see week in week out.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 18, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			coverage on sky sports 4 from 16.30 I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Is anyone running a book on who moans about Sky's coverage first and at what time?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bloody Sky. Why's it not live from 3 so we can get to watch Seuk Hyun Baek, Steve Marino and Marcus Fraser?!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			coverage on sky sports 4 from 16.30 I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Is it on the red button earlier?


----------



## turkish (Jun 18, 2015)

One Planer said:



			I had a notification on my phone from Golf channel saying

"Woods finally arrives in Chambers bay"

Cutting it a little fine!
		
Click to expand...

Woods has been at chambers all week practising so that's a load of tosh(think even end of last week he was there)... He even commented about how it will be interesting how furyk and some others get on as they only arrived Wednesday.

His caddie told him he should go early due to the course and he said he's glad he listened!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Watching Rory on the range on the Golf Channel right now, and I could actually watch him hit balls all day. LOVE his swing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chambers Bay claims its first victim. Josh Persons kicks off with a triple bogey 7 on the first. Ouch.

Tasty pin positions:







Not going to be many guys going straight at the pins today!


----------



## Cossie440 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sitting in the office watching it on a stream


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

Cossie440 said:



			Sitting in the office watching it on a stream
		
Click to expand...

Draw dropping shot from Phil on the first


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Chambers Bay claims its first victim. Josh Persons kicks off with a triple bogey 7 on the first. Ouch.

Tasty pin positions:







Not going to be many guys going straight at the pins today!
		
Click to expand...

Patrick Reed who played in the US amateur at chambers bay in 2010, when asked about it said on the 1st hole in the 1st match he made a 9 and won the hole!


----------



## JustOne (Jun 18, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Tasty pin positions:







Not going to be many guys going straight at the pins today!
		
Click to expand...


Apart from the slopes, middle of the green looks really, really simple, barely more than a 10ft putt to be seen 







Anyone going directly at some of those pins is either a buffoon or very, very lucky.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mickelson/Watson/Cabrera group available live here: http://www.usopen.com/en_US/video/liveVideo.html


----------



## Cossie440 (Jun 18, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Draw dropping shot from Phil on the first
		
Click to expand...

The Golf Channel focusing on Rory practicing rather than what else is happening on the course


----------



## Cossie440 (Jun 18, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Mickelson/Watson/Cabrera group available live here: http://www.usopen.com/en_US/video/liveVideo.html

Click to expand...

Thats more like it :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

The course looked great in pictures, but looks even better on video. Would absolutely love to play this course!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 18, 2015)

dufferman said:



			I thought it finished at 3/4am?

That's an early start on a Monday!!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, didn't realise it was that late/early.  Had planned on watching it on Sunday evening till the end as it's fathers day and all that.  But not if it's finishing at that time.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Natalie Gulbis is a terrible on-course commentator.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2015)

First impression is that it doesnt seem to be tricked up like previous US opens have been

Plenty of birdies and birdie chances over the first few holes


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunning setting and such an odd 'linksy' looking course for The USA. 

Looks fantastic and if GM wants to offer an all expenses paid trip for 4 then I'm in !!!:thup:


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just watched about 10 minutes , seen about 30 shots across about 30 players..... Great coverage so far !


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 18, 2015)

Fox Sports already doing a decent job with their coverage.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 18, 2015)

Well ave just watched the last 10 mins and and loved it.

sure it ain't never going to be an Augusta, but for a challenge to be the best of the best, nows the time to stand up and be a man.

Bet Seve would of loved it.

can see an outsider having a good weekend.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2015)

love tho look of the course overall but the greens look horrific close up; a bit like how many different strains of grass can we get on the one green.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2015)

The undulations and swales on this course are amazing! Really enjoying it so far! However whether I'll last to 4.00am is another thing.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 18, 2015)

Does  Rickie Fowler constantly have his arm round his new squeeze.I wont be surprised if she is carrying the bag for him soon!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I like Butch Harmon.

"Here's Monty, who won 3 senior majors in a year, and if you're close enough he'll tell you about it."  :rofl:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I like Butch Harmon.

"Here's Monty, who won 3 senior majors in a year, and if you're close enough he'll tell you about it."  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I heard that, but Monty is playing some really good golf, but for the putter he could be more under Par.

I doubt he will but it would be great to see him win


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I like Butch Harmon.

"Here's Monty, who won 3 senior majors in a year, and if you're close enough he'll tell you about it."  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes very good. I remember when he (Monty) started punditing on Sky he never stopped banging on about winning The Ryder Cup as captain.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 18, 2015)

Loving the course and coverage.

Looks like the course is playing a dam sight easier than expected and with weather set fair a winning score of 10 under will probably be closer than the level par that was being talked about.

Agree Monty has had loads of putts for birdies and Dustin Johnson is a talented golfer.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Loving the course and coverage.

Looks like the course is playing a dam sight easier than expected and with weather set fair a winning score of 10 under will probably be closer than the level par that was being talked about.

Agree Monty has had loads of putts for birdies and Dustin Johnson is a talented golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Course looks amazing, although the greens look a bit grim close-up.

Rory could be up with DJ if he'd holed a few putts. He seems to be sticking it closer to the pins than anyone else.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bubba seemed happy about the pace of play there.......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone else hear Bubba just then after his approach to 18.

"Waiting 30 minutes, this is pathetic for Professional golf"

Sounds like it's 5[SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB] hour rounds


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 18, 2015)

Bubba complain after a bad shot? Surely not?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Bubba complain after a bad shot? Surely not?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't even that bad. Middle of the green from 300 yards.

Dustin Johnson making this look rather easy!


----------



## brendy (Jun 18, 2015)

The shout from the crowd as bubba couldnt get near the flag in the 18th made me giggle. Not very often you hear a proper heckle. Im surprised he didnt snap at the "amateur" remark thrown at him.


----------



## colint (Jun 18, 2015)

Course looks great, would love to play it

Â£1 e/w on monty at 500/1, had a feeling he'd do ok here


----------



## J5MBF (Jun 18, 2015)

Greens resemble cricket wickets!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rory's putting just not good enough to score low on challenging courses right now. Played well tee-to-green, but just couldn't convert. Not good.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2015)

Go on Henrik! I have him in our Pro's raffle for the tournament.

Hope he can cope with the pressure of hanging in there until Sunday knowing that if he wins then he wins an Â£800 Motocaddy M7 for ickle-wickle me.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2015)

Let the Tiger show begin!


----------



## IainP (Jun 18, 2015)

Butch is already off with his "purfick"s, into double figures in last few minutes


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 18, 2015)

It's really really annoying how many times Butch says 'really'. He really needs to stop it as, once you notice it, it's really really bothersome and really repetitive. I mean, really!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			It's really really annoying how many times Butch says 'really'. He really needs to stop it as, once you notice it, it's really really bothersome and really repetitive. I mean, really!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see he's backed off the "Wow!" and "Yessir" count though.


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 18, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			It's really really annoying how many times Butch says 'really'. He really needs to stop it as, once you notice it, it's really really bothersome and really repetitive. I mean, really!
		
Click to expand...

Really? Not really noticed.


----------



## lobthewedge (Jun 18, 2015)

Course looks brilliant, and what a setting.

Shame about the greens, seem to be getting ropier as the day goes on and they dry out; making some of them look silly on the short ones.

Great to see they are using more of pro tracer too, seems to be all over the course and not just set up at a few tees.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 18, 2015)

I love the greens

Honestly i think it is great that the players are frightened stiff (according to Monty)

The person that wins this will have earned it and if that means they have to show some bottle on the dance floor then so be it.

The course just looks amazing and has entered my bucket list near the top.

What a wilderness. Like a frontier town in the old west (yes maybe i am being melodramatic, )


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Let the Tiger show begin!
		
Click to expand...

hmmm - not much of a show so far


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 18, 2015)

Never mind the greens

Them bunkers are a bit nasty.

Mr Villegas, i am looking at you

ouch!


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 19, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Never mind the greens

Them bunkers are a bit nasty.

Mr Villegas, i am looking at you

ouch!
		
Click to expand...

That was painful to watch


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 19, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Never mind the greens

Them bunkers are a bit nasty.

Mr Villegas, i am looking at you

ouch!
		
Click to expand...

Felt so sorry for him!

Watching Tiger is so intense. I feel so anxious watching him Drive and Chip


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 19, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



*Felt so sorry for him!
*
Watching Tiger is so intense. I feel so anxious watching him Drive and Chip
		
Click to expand...

Especially as the ball twice went into the footprint that the official had made when they were doing the drop. Should the official have raked over where he stood?


----------



## turkish (Jun 19, 2015)

Currently sitting watching the open live in Jamaica on American TV.... It's brilliant I don't know why people keep saying the reason sky's crap is because of the American feed

It's on espn live. There is no commentary and its shot after shot after shot, mixture of all shots. There's the odd bit of animation to show the distances to pin etc but nothing too distracting- the ads aren't too frequent either though when they come on seem to last ages- would guess about 5 minutes


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2015)

Well that was fun

Watched the Fox Sports feed from US with Greg Norman as pundit (his arm looks better too) and while no betting ads there were plenty for insurance

To the golf, I really like the way the course is making them think rather than the target golf that, while impressive, loses the appeal when the entire field do it 

I actually laughed when Cole Hammer legged it across the fairway to see the result of his blind approach shot, just like a 15 yr old, it was cool!

Couple of occasions when eagles even albatross looked dead cert only to roll 20ft past

Didn't see the PM groups as too late here but looking at the scoreboard this morning things must have toughened up a tad 

Looking forward to todays efforts


----------



## SyR (Jun 19, 2015)

I like the look of the course and yesterday proved they can score well on it. They have been brave to pick the course as it doesn't conform with the lush green greens and white-sand bunkers that the US tour plays every week. It's also nice to see bunkers becoming true hazards again.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 19, 2015)

Pleased to see big MAJ off to a decent start. (one under par)


----------



## Cossie440 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well I didn't stay up till 3-4am to watch everything but just been catching up with some of the reports. Funny how so many of the players are complaining about the course and yet us, the fans are totally loving it and the challenge its providing them!! More of it I say!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2015)

Haven't had chance to look at the leader board yet but how is my sure fire bet (Fowler) and outside bet (Woods) doing?  Will the bookies be taking a hell of a beating from me?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2015)

Woods shot 80, so I think you've lost on that one!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 19, 2015)

Credit to Woods for his comment on whipping Rickies butt.

I think the course looks magnificent, wish it would blow a wee bit over the weekend though.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think I better find a new Golf role model. I want to at least break 80 one time in my life. DJ is playing the course for fun it seems.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2015)

Slab said:



			Well that was fun

Watched the Fox Sports feed from US with Greg Norman as pundit (his arm looks better too) and while no betting ads there were plenty for insurance

To the golf, I really like the way the course is making them think rather than the target golf that, while impressive, loses the appeal when the entire field do it 

I actually laughed when Cole Hammer legged it across the fairway to see the result of his blind approach shot, just like a 15 yr old, it was cool!

Couple of occasions when eagles even albatross looked dead cert only to roll 20ft past

Didn't see the PM groups as too late here but looking at the scoreboard this morning things must have toughened up a tad 

Looking forward to todays efforts
		
Click to expand...

was watching it and reached 1:30pm and realised what time it was so took myself off to slumberland-  and looking at time of your post - blimey that's dedication.


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2015)

Cossie440 said:



			Well I didn't stay up till 3-4am to watch everything but just been catching up with some of the reports. Funny how so many of the players are complaining about the course and yet us, the fans are totally loving it and the challenge its providing them!! More of it I say!
		
Click to expand...

Yup a few players not delighted with the greens, however if they're only 'one putt wonders' when its like a billiard table then meh to them, I kinda want to see champions who can putt on more than one type of surface


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 19, 2015)

Funny how beauty really is in the eye of the beholder - I happen to think that Chambers Bay is an atrocity on the eye and hope their Open never returns there. Then again, I thought the reworked Pinehurst was stunning so there you go... Do hope however that the greens hold up as they aren't that smooth already.

Just been wondering how much of a media frenzy would be whipped up if Mr Spieth were to win... Poised nicely at the moment. That would make things interesting


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			was watching it and reached 1:30pm and realised what time it was so took myself off to slumberland-  and looking at time of your post - blimey that's dedication.
		
Click to expand...

No credit due, I watched the first three hours last night on fox sports and got up this morning to see a bit more (& watching highlights in the office just now) being three hours ahead of you means my viewing (& posting) times are a bit different to yours


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just watching the highlights, and he might have shot 80, but Tiger's shot out of a plugged lie in the bunker was awesome. Shot of the day for me.


----------



## cleanstrike (Jun 19, 2015)

Brian Campbell, American amateur, is doing well I thought. Joint 2nd this morning. He must be pleased with that.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;nFTR1q6PYUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFTR1q6PYUo[/video]

Just going to leave this here.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Woods shot 80, so I think you've lost on that one!
		
Click to expand...

Really!  Oh well, I'm sure my sure fire bet Fowler will take care of business for me.....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep. He shot 81


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2015)

Tee to 'green' think the course looks great............however those brown/tan/grey/yellow things with the flags on them look shocking!

I think the greenkeeping staff have been making full use of Washington states drug laws and have been smoking the stuff they should be putting on the greens!!


----------



## Cossie440 (Jun 19, 2015)

Only problem I have with the greens is actually knowing where the fairway finishes and the green starts..

Did anyone see that shot of the course with that huge snow-topped mountain in the background?? Stunning!!

I'm just loving how different it is from every other PGA course you see on TV


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2015)

Cossie440 said:



			Only problem I have with the greens is actually knowing where the fairway finishes and the green starts..

Did anyone see that shot of the course with that huge snow-topped mountain in the background?? Stunning!!

I'm just loving how different it is from every other PGA course you see on TV
		
Click to expand...

They've marked were the green starts with white dots so the players know where to pick up their ball and mark it, hard to see on the telly though.

On another note, great round by Monty.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 19, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			[video=youtube;nFTR1q6PYUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFTR1q6PYUo[/video]

Just going to leave this here.....
		
Click to expand...

Wow! That is a dreadfull shot. It's not even a 'good bad shot' as the ball is slicing away along the deck.

Did not stay up to watch it all, but the first few holes were painful viewing. Butch Harmon hit the nail on the head when he said the swing we see on the course from Tiger is a zillion miles quicker than the smooth thing we all witnessed only moments before as he went through the routine on the range. This has been mine and I know many others views for Months now, but he does not seem able to fix that. 

Does this whole episode, with the one of the golfing greats of all time, prove that range/practise work is next to useless when compared to actually playing the game????


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 19, 2015)

Tired, cranky, head fuzzy full of regret.     that could describe me for staying up to watch tiger's car crash round or the man himself. 

Lucky for tiger he is only going to be up for another night.  


The course is great IMO.  Excellent change from knee high rough. Seeing the players use the slopes to their advantage is cool.  Putting from miles out looks fun but extremely hard.   love that some people are just completely fooled by the breaks.   makes them look human. 

Its a tournament where it seems unlikely that someone can coast if they manage to slip a few into the lead.  This course can bite.  A few players got themselves in nightmare spots last night. 

Hope the morning players can take advantage today and get more players under par.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Excellent change from knee high rough. Seeing the players use the slopes to their advantage is cool.  Putting from miles out looks fun but extremely hard.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this - such a refreshing change from the usual US target golf where everything is perfect.

Also re. the course, just goes to show that if you want to build a true links course you really do need the right land to do so in the first place.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 19, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Wow! That is a dreadfull shot. It's not even a 'good bad shot' as the ball is slicing away along the deck.

Did not stay up to watch it all, but the first few holes were painful viewing. Butch Harmon hit the nail on the head when he said the swing we see on the course from Tiger is a zillion miles quicker than the smooth thing we all witnessed only moments before as he went through the routine on the range. This has been mine and I know many others views for Months now, but he does not seem able to fix that. 

*Does this whole episode, with the one of the golfing greats of all time, prove that range/practise work is next to useless when compared to actually playing the game???*?
		
Click to expand...

Is it any surprise? He's played one event since the Masters (I think). How does he expect to perform at the highest level with such a Spartan schedule? Even in his pomp that wouldn't have been enough.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Agree with this - such a refreshing change from the usual US target golf where everything is perfect.

Also re. the course, just goes to show that if you want to build a true links course you really do need the right land to do so in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Loved a shot that Ricki Fowler played when he'd missed the green to the right and was way beneath level of green - his partner from same place had played way over the flag up the slope and it rolled back.  Fowler hit it at right angles to the line to the flag and it went way up the bank around the green and travelled anti-clockwise from about 4o'clock to 11 o'clock then rolled down towards the hole.  Great fun


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2015)

It's finding the middle ground between it resembling a crazy golf course, especially on the greens, and making player think about their shots and placement.  So that the player who thinks his way round the course will win. I'm glad it is not another stupid US Open course that is made virtually unplayable by rock hard greens, minute fairways and silly rough, or it being purely a test of execution and driving distance target golf, that the PGA tour mostly serves up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2015)

I was watching last night and wondered how many balls I would need on that course if I was playing with no spotters looking for my ball. With the wacky bounces and rolls, tall rough on the course and bunkers. I stopped at quite a few. I think I would be happy with 15 stableford points as well. 

There was one tee shot, can't remember it I'm afraid, that looked truly terrifying. Endless huge bunkers down the left, hole dog legs left, narrow landing area. I don't think I saw anyone land on the fairway. Bunkers for all of them.

Interesting to watch but it wont make my list of courses to play.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was watching last night and wondered how many balls I would need on that course if I was playing with no spotters looking for my ball. With the wacky bounces and rolls, tall rough on the course and bunkers. I stopped at quite a few. I think I would be happy with 15 stableford points as well. 

There was one tee shot, can't remember it I'm afraid, that looked truly terrifying. Endless huge bunkers down the left, hole dog legs left, narrow landing area. I don't think I saw anyone land on the fairway. Bunkers for all of them.

Interesting to watch but it wont make my list of courses to play.
		
Click to expand...

But I am assuming you would be teeing off from considerably closer than the pros are so it would be less daunting.  To be honest I'd love to play the course, looks superb to me.  Really enjoying the PGA live hole coverage on the 284 par 4.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 19, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Is it any surprise? He's played one event since the Masters (I think). How does he expect to perform at the highest level with such a Spartan schedule? Even in his pomp that wouldn't have been enough.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% that Woods has not played anywhere near enough. I was questioning more the whole 'range work' concept most pro's and a lot of club golfers swear by and if the whole thing is a waste of time, when one of the best golfers we have ever seen can't get anywhere close to replicating what he does in practise, then why should anyone else bother?!


----------



## Tongo (Jun 19, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Agree 100% that Woods has not played anywhere near enough. I was questioning more the whole 'range work' concept most pro's and a lot of club golfers swear by and if the whole thing is a waste of time, when one of the best golfers we have ever seen can't get anywhere close to replicating what he does in practise, then why should anyone else bother?!
		
Click to expand...

I said in another thread that Woods needs to go back to being a rank and file tour pro, cos that's what he is at the moment. Playing the same schedule, or less at the moment, that he did when he was kingpin isnt going to help him get back to his best. He needs to go back to being a pro golfer.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 19, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Agree 100% that Woods has not played anywhere near enough. I was questioning more the whole 'range work' concept most pro's and a lot of club golfers swear by and if the whole thing is a waste of time, when one of the best golfers we have ever seen can't get anywhere close to replicating what he does in practise, then why should anyone else bother?!
		
Click to expand...

Even having not played enough, it's clear that whatever he thinks he is working on isn't working. A player of his calibre going through a swing change might not expect to compete for wins but he's not even competing for second last, he's shooting a round of 80+ every time he tees it up and that simply isn't good enough regardless of a swing change.

I've seen one shot of his so far and that was his opening tee shot, it landed plum in the middle of the fairway but from the swing and ball flight I immediately thought that it wasn't going to be a pretty round of golf. When I looked at the leader board when I woke up this morning I went atraight to the bottom and wasn't surprised to see him propping up the field.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 19, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Even having not played enough, it's clear that whatever he thinks he is working on isn't working. A player of his calibre going through a swing change might not expect to compete for wins but he's not even competing for second last, he's shooting a round of 80+ every time he tees it up and that simply isn't good enough regardless of a swing change.

I've seen one shot of his so far and that was his opening tee shot, it landed plum in the middle of the fairway but from the swing and ball flight I immediately thought that it wasn't going to be a pretty round of golf. When I looked at the leader board when I woke up this morning I went atraight to the bottom and wasn't surprised to see him propping up the field.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, seems I was either really tired or my app wasn't working properly this morning as I see he wasn't quite propping up the field. What the hell happened to Rickie Fowler!!!!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 19, 2015)

That was some 4 by Day just now.


----------



## Topped Drive (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's a question, would you rather be Jordan Spieth who may finish on -5 after 2 rounds (if he stays as he is) Or be DJ or Stenson who are on -5 with a round in hand. They have the potential to get to -8 etc. but also to lose the top spot? Who is in the better position score in the bag or potential to do better?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2015)

Topped Drive said:



			Here's a question, would you rather be Jordan Spieth who may finish on -5 after 2 rounds (if he stays as he is) Or be DJ or Stenson who are on -5 with a round in hand. They have the potential to get to -8 etc. but also to lose the top spot? Who is in the better position score in the bag or potential to do better?
		
Click to expand...

It's always nice to get your own score in first as weather conditions could change for the worst later on. 

DJ just needs to go out and play his own game, he's capable of at least another -5.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 19, 2015)

Topped Drive said:



			Here's a question, would you rather be Jordan Spieth who may finish on -5 after 2 rounds (if he stays as he is) Or be DJ or Stenson who are on -5 with a round in hand. They have the potential to get to -8 etc. but also to lose the top spot? Who is in the better position score in the bag or potential to do better?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say the score in the bag but in all honesty, I should think tehy's all take being with 4 or 5 shots after today. Where they are tomorrow is more important


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 19, 2015)

Well I have to say  its all a bit boring at the moment. Maybe it's just a lull before something kicks off but there's not much excitement going on yet - some steady golf but nothing exciting or dramatic.


----------



## mat100p (Jun 19, 2015)

Rob Lee comment about Justin Rose "can fat or shank an iron now and again" I've notice he his prone to a shank too.
Personally course look like they are playing on the moon with the undulating land and grey bunkers. Keep waiting for Neil Armstrong too pop up and play a shot.
"One small step for man one giant leap to far for tiger" sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 19, 2015)

Rose melting down on the 7th here. Triple!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 19, 2015)

Should be careful what I wish for I suppose. Want something to happen and then Rose blows up. Bah!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jason Day just collapsed on his final hole, been suffering from vertigo apparently. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 19, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Jason Day just collapsed on his final hole, been suffering from vertigo apparently. Hope it's nothing serious.
		
Click to expand...

Scarey how it can happen so quickly. Hope he finishes this hole.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 19, 2015)

Showing some true Aussie grit , well done Jason


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 19, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Scarey how it can happen so quickly. Hope he finishes this hole.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he had just slipped at first. Still looks pretty wobbly.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 19, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Showing some true Aussie grit , well done Jason
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, looks like he did well to finish that last hole.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 19, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			I thought he had just slipped at first. Still looks pretty wobbly.
		
Click to expand...

I will be surprised if he carries on tomorrow. Another 8 mile walk does not look possible unless his condition improves dramatically overnight.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 19, 2015)

All credit to him for finishing the hole, but he certainly looked very wobbly. Had it not been the 18th I'm not sure he would have been able to finish. If it's a middle ear infection, as was suggested, he may not be able to carry on.
Happened to me once, got out of bed and just collapsed on the floor. Not nice but sure he will make a quick recovery.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2015)

Very sad to see, fair play to Speith for telling the camera  men to take  the  cameras off him.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 19, 2015)

Woods putting out for a 76 and we've barely seen a single shot he's played his entire round. Just saying!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 19, 2015)

Some great coverage on fox, who is  the totty doing the interviews at the end ...hubba hubba :thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 19, 2015)

Phil!

:whoo:

What a shot


----------



## Region3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			That was some 4 by Day just now.
		
Click to expand...

Aye. Goes down as a sand save!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Very sad to see, fair play to Speith for telling the camera  men to take  the  cameras off him.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to post exactly the same thing. Not only becoming, or already is, one of the world's best golfers but also seems to be generally decent guy.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 20, 2015)

I had the chance to talk with Spieth at the Valspar and can echo the comments about him being a top bloke.   All the media and PR people there were raving about him and his great attitude to fans, sponsors and the media.   The comment "with people like him around, who needs Tiger?" were the truest words spoken in a long time.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 20, 2015)

mat100p said:



			Rob Lee comment about Justin Rose "can fat or shank an iron now and again" I've notice he his prone to a shank too.
Personally course look like they are playing on the moon with the undulating land and grey bunkers. Keep waiting for Neil Armstrong too pop up and play a shot.
"One small step for man one giant leap to far for tiger" sorry couldn't resist.
		
Click to expand...

1st hole - Tiger, we have a problem.
2nd hole - Tiger, we have a problem

etc etc  for the next 156 shots.


----------



## Craigg (Jun 20, 2015)

Poor 2nd round for Monty but nice to see him around for the weekend.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 20, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Woods putting out for a 76 and we've barely seen a single shot he's played his entire round. Just saying! 

Click to expand...

I think they were almost reluctant to intrude on private grief. 

Another sign that his time is passing, when there are other players who can adequately fill the viewers' interest.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2015)

Sounds a bit like this;

http://patient.info/health/benign-paroxysmal-positional-vertigo-leaflet

Mrs BiM has suffered in the past, however if they perform something called the Epley manoeuvre then normal function can be restored fairly quickly, thing she found most difficult was sleeping sat upright for the next two nights.

Don't rule him out just yet, and well played Jordan Speith with the photographers.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 20, 2015)

The US Opens website live feed is excellent, great HD coverage with commentary of two key 'fun' holes or follow a key group for every single blow, again with commentary. Who needs sky sports.

Love the course, looks great fun.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice to see a good 2nd round by Tommy Fleetwood.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2015)

Stensen has likened the greens to "putting on broccoli".

Richard Bland has said that it's a shame then winner will be the luckiest not the guy playing the best.....sums up my feelings about the US Open I'm afraid.


----------



## Mr A (Jun 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Stensen has likened the greens to "putting on broccoli".

Richard Bland has said that it's a shame then winner will be the luckiest not the guy playing the best.....sums up my feelings about the US Open I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I really dislike comments like that. I can't imagine anyone getting significantly luckier than anyone else over 72 holes. The course is the same for everyone, so everyone will have bobbly putts, drives that end up trickling into a bunker etc. It also became very clear to me last night that use of the slopes is essential to a good score, the usual target golf style just doesn't cut it at this course. Also great scrambling and sand saves will go a very, very long way. Patience is key.

Although I will say the greens that are bobbly and clearly not rolling properly is totally unacceptable, but like I said earlier, they are the same for everyone so the players should just get on with it and do their best!


----------



## Tongo (Jun 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Stensen has likened the greens to "putting on broccoli".

Richard Bland has said that it's a shame then winner will be the luckiest not the guy playing the best.....sums up my feelings about the US Open I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

And yet the leaders are 5 under par. Which is at least 5 shots too many for the USGA but a good score for a major championship. What have the likes of Spieth, Reed and Johnson said about the greens?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 20, 2015)

Tongo said:



			And yet the leaders are 5 under par. Which is at least 5 shots too many for the USGA but a good score for a major championship. What have the likes of Spieth, Reed and Johnson said about the greens?
		
Click to expand...

Not seen anything but you can imagine Spieth saying nothing or making a comment about them being the same for everyone, Reed being so confident that he believes he can putt on them better than anyone and Johnson being so laid back he probably hasn't noticed


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 20, 2015)

Interesting piece from 5 years ago
http://www.si.com/vault/2010/09/06/105979727/off-course


----------



## Dave3498 (Jun 20, 2015)

What does (CB1) mean after the players' names?


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 20, 2015)

Controversial comments from Westwood regarding the set up of the course. 

Justified or not?

I'd say his 7 at the par 4 18th yesterday has sparked it. Suck it up Lee and get on with it.

Butch nailed it.. The cream is currently at the top.


----------



## IainP (Jun 20, 2015)

Didn't Jordan say the same last night about making the 18th a par 4?


----------



## Tongo (Jun 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Controversial comments from Westwood regarding the set up of the course. 

Justified or not?

I'd say his 7 at the par 4 18th yesterday has sparked it. Suck it up Lee and get on with it.

Butch nailed it.. The cream is currently at the top.
		
Click to expand...

You have to wonder whether some of these players have bought into the hype and chat about the course in the lead-up to the tournament that it has actually effected their game, from a mental point of view. Rather than just go out and play the course, have they told themselves that its gonna be a nightmare and difficult to play, thus compromising their chances?


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 20, 2015)

Tongo said:



			You have to wonder whether some of these players have bought into the hype and chat about the course in the lead-up to the tournament that it has actually effected their game, from a mental point of view. Rather than just go out and play the course, have they told themselves that its gonna be a nightmare and difficult to play, thus compromising their chances?
		
Click to expand...

Good point.  I also think this a week when the caddies will earn their corn, and also how much a player can think for himself when he needs to.

Can you imagine Robert Rock there dithering with his caddie lining 'em up.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 20, 2015)

I see Gary Player is mouthing off again, calling it the most unpleasant tournament he has ever seen


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Controversial comments from Westwood regarding the set up of the course. 

Justified or not?

I'd say his 7 at the par 4 18th yesterday has sparked it. Suck it up Lee and get on with it.

Butch nailed it.. The cream is currently at the top.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly justified in my opinion.  To keep switching the par on two holes seems ridiculous; as Lee pointed out if the par 5 is properly designed it will be designed to accept a short iron, when playing it as a par 4 the players will be hitting a long iron or hybrid into a green designed for a short iron.  Lee accepted it was a hard test, the guts of the complaint was that they kept jiggling things about.  Three completely different tees on the same par 3; really?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perfectly justified in my opinion.  To keep switching the par on two holes seems ridiculous; as Lee pointed out if the par 5 is properly designed it will be designed to accept a short iron, when playing it as a par 4 the players will be hitting a long iron or hybrid into a green designed for a short iron.  Lee accepted it was a hard test, the guts of the complaint was that they kept jiggling things about.  Three completely different tees on the same par 3; really?
		
Click to expand...

That's rubbish, these guys hit long irons/hybrids/fairways into Par 5s every week, those greens are all designed to accept short iron approaches too and they expect to be going at them in two. They also play plenty of Par 4s that used to be Par 5s, the 1st at Wentworth being one example


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2015)

IainP said:



			Didn't Jordan say the same last night about making the 18th a par 4?
		
Click to expand...

Just replayed his quotes on Sky, the dumbest hole he's ever played in his life & unbelievably stupid.  I suspect the only difference between the two is that Speith appears to have been caught out with his comments on course to his caddie being recorded whereas Westwood has fronted up to an interview and spoken his mind.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That's rubbish, these guys hit long irons/hybrids/fairways into Par 5s every week, those greens are all designed to accept short iron approaches too and they expect to be going at them in two. They also play plenty of Par 4s that used to be Par 5s, the 1st at Wentworth being one example
		
Click to expand...

I think these greens are a little different to Wentworth and a number of other courses, so I'd contend it's a valid comment.


----------



## IainP (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just replayed his quotes on Sky, the dumbest hole he's ever played in his life & unbelievably stupid.  I suspect the only difference between the two is that Speith appears to have been caught out with his comments on course to his caddie being recorded whereas Westwood has fronted up to an interview and spoken his mind.
		
Click to expand...

Sure they asked him about it after the round also, saying it doesn't work as a par 4.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2015)

IainP said:



			Sure they asked him about it after the round also, saying it doesn't work as a par 4.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't seen that, they only replayed the on course conversation with the caddie which I assumed was it, apologies if he fronted up too.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2015)

This sky coverage is shocking every 10 mins there's an advert break, dread to think what  the open coverage will be like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			This sky coverage is shocking every 10 mins there's an advert break, dread to think what  the open coverage will be like.
		
Click to expand...

It's due to the US feed and their penchant for going to ad breaks all the time. Sky try and fill some of these breaks with their own shots or going to an interview. They are only permitted four minutes per hour ad time I believe for their Open coverage.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's due to the US feed and their penchant for going to ad breaks all the time. Sky try and fill some of these breaks with their own shots or going to an interview. They are only permitted four minutes per hour ad time I believe for their Open coverage.
		
Click to expand...

In the last 32 mins we've had at most 15 mins actual golf. 

They've just had a break 5 mins ago and gone for another one. It really is pathetic


----------



## Matty2803 (Jun 20, 2015)

I think = par could be leading after today round.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 20, 2015)

Rory, Rory, Rory. If only he could hole these chances he's giving himself. He'd be right back up there but I think that's 4 or 5 makeable birdies he's missed?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Rory, Rory, Rory. If only he could hole these chances he's giving himself. He'd be right back up there but I think that's 4 or 5 makeable birdies he's missed?
		
Click to expand...


That's just today. 

Ive said before his putting isn't consistent enough.


----------



## IainP (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hadn't seen that, they only replayed the on course conversation with the caddie which I assumed was it, apologies if he fronted up too.
		
Click to expand...

No need fella, I was just clarifying. Guess he couldn't say he loved the hole after being picked up on the on course microphones!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 20, 2015)

The more of this I watch the madder it seems to be. Amazed by all the plaudits the course is winning. If I was being kind then perhaps the best I'd be prepared to call it is "idiosyncratic



Edit

Can someone please beat the moron shouting "Ba-ba-booey" senseless.

Thank you.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 20, 2015)

What an utter farce of a course, well done the usga for making their usual mockery of the tournament.
I wouldn't play it even if i had a naked cheryl cole caddying for me .


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 20, 2015)

7 birdie opportunities for Rory on the back 9 and none converted. Shocking.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 20, 2015)

USGA unveils tomorrow's course set up for 4th round at Chambers Bay.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2015)

Day is out there but looking very shaky, hope he makes it through with no repetition of his problem.

Spieth suddenly 3 clear, holing puts from everywhere.


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2015)

Spieth and Reed suddenly playing pants


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 21, 2015)

J B Holmes with a fantastic eagle from the bunker puts him right back in it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 21, 2015)

The fun and games are really kicking off.   set up for a fantastic final day.


----------



## snell (Jun 21, 2015)

It's perfectly poised at the minute, just a shame ill miss most of it due to the time difference. 

Got a few quid on Lowry pre tournament @100/1 so I'm a tad nervous/excited &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perfectly justified in my opinion.  To keep switching the par on two holes seems ridiculous; as Lee pointed out if the par 5 is properly designed it will be designed to accept a short iron, when playing it as a par 4 the players will be hitting a long iron or hybrid into a green designed for a short iron.  Lee accepted it was a hard test, the guts of the complaint was that they kept jiggling things about.  Three completely different tees on the same par 3; really?
		
Click to expand...

Who cares about whether the green is 'designed to accept' a short or long iron?

They're all playing the same course and can go back to target golf next week.

Get on with it!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2015)

snell said:



			It's perfectly poised at the minute, just a shame ill miss most of it due to the time difference. 

Got a few quid on Lowry pre tournament @100/1 so I'm a tad nervous/excited &#62976;&#62976;
		
Click to expand...

Git!
All my bets went by the wayside on Friday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Who cares about whether the green is 'designed to accept' a short or long iron?

They're all playing the same course and can go back to target golf next week.

Get on with it!
		
Click to expand...

When it reduces the outcome of shots to a complete lottery I do, and I've got Butch Harmon for company.


----------



## snell (Jun 21, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Git!
All my bets went by the wayside on Friday 

Click to expand...

My other 2 did, Lowry was an after thought, I had a spare 3 quid in me account so just hoyed it on him E/W 

No doubt he'll have a mare and ill win nowt!


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			When it reduces the outcome of shots to a complete lottery I do, and I've got Butch Harmon for company.
		
Click to expand...

Well the leaderboard has the best golfers at the top so not a lottery or some obscure names would be there. A true test that is rewarding the top players.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			Well the leaderboard has the best golfers at the top so not a lottery or some obscure names would be there. A true test that is rewarding the top players.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, when only just over half the top 20 in the World made the cut.
And only an handful of those are in the top 20 in the event.

There's plenty of mumblings about the course, much more than has been broadcast according to some of the players.
There's using the slopes and using the slopes.
There's something wrong when,one some holes, the only way to get the ball close I'd to hit it 20 yards past the hole and let it roll back.
God only knows what the scoring would have been of the wind had got up. It would be completely unplayable.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			Well the leaderboard has the best golfers at the top so not a lottery or some obscure names would be there. A true test that is rewarding the top players.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, yes the greens do appear to be very poor (I love Stensons "broccoli" quote) but I'm loving how it can bare its teeth at anytime.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 21, 2015)

And yet the leaders are 4 under par. If the leaders are 4 under after 3 rounds at St Andrews next month, everyone will be sagely saying how the Old Course remains a good test etc blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Not really, when only just over half the top 20 in the World made the cut.
And only an handful of those are in the top 20 in the event.

There's plenty of mumblings about the course, much more than has been broadcast according to some of the players.
There's using the slopes and using the slopes.
There's something wrong when,one some holes, the only way to get the ball close I'd to hit it 20 yards past the hole and let it roll back.
God only knows what the scoring would have been of the wind had got up. It would be completely unplayable.
		
Click to expand...

Is there ever a major when all the top 20 make the cut and are top of the leaderboard though? Not how golf works but the names at the top are ones you would expect to be there so are being rewarded for good golf, not the lottery being suggested.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			When it reduces the outcome of shots to a complete lottery I do, and I've got Butch Harmon for company.
		
Click to expand...

Over 72 holes no one is going to more disadvantaged than anyone else.

Tied first we have Spieth, Johnson and Day - three of the most in form, consistent players there are currently. And Tiger shooting his standard round in the 80s.

But the course is an easy scapegoat when players are playing poorly I guess.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2015)

So Chris Kirk starts R4 with a 10...!!
So only +6 after 1.......
He's done well to par the next 2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2015)

Not really got into it. Aside from the fact that it finishes way too late at night for me to stay up but it's been a farce. These greens are sub-standard and clearly not designed to accept these shots from distances. I think the USGA made a blunder coming here but will never admit it. I can't see any big tournament being played here any time soon. For once I'm really not bothered about who wins


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 21, 2015)

I've really enjoyed what I've seen of it and disappointed I'll not see the conclusion due to the timezone. It's had plenty of drama and in the end isn't that all we want in the majors?


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 21, 2015)

I didn't know Sepp Blatter was involved with the R&A :angry:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

This wee small hours finish is infuriating. Doesn't the USGA know I want to go to bed at a decent hour? &#128516;&#128516;

Also these run-offs and swales are becoming a total joke. Why is this course garnering so many obsequious plaudits?


----------



## Matty2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

If Rory's putts were dropping...


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 21, 2015)

Rory's putting has been poor, by his standards, all year...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 21, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			This wee small hours finish is infuriating. Doesn't the USGA know I want to go to bed at a decent hour? &#62980;&#62980;

Also these run-offs and swales are becoming a total joke. Why is this course garnering so many obsequious plaudits?
		
Click to expand...

some of the greens are bordering on comical. Casey just pitched one on the 8th a good 20 feet left of the flag and his ball finished off the right of the green, ridiculous


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

Speith seems to be quite a decent stick and is undoubtedly a predigious golfing talent and yet I can't seem to warm to him. 

The only thing I can put my finger on is that perhaps he's just a wee bit manufactured and robotic in his demeanour. He seems to keep his soul under wraps and it would be great to see a bit of his own unique personality. Assuming he actually has one of course.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Speith seems to be quite a decent stick and is undoubtedly a predigious golfing talent and yet I can't seem to warm to him. 

The only thing I can put my finger on is that perhaps he's just a wee bit manufactured and robotic in his demeanour. He seems to keep his soul under wraps and it would be great to see a bit of his own unique personality.
		
Click to expand...

Shades(see what i did there?)of David Duval...?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Shades(see what i did there?)of David Duval...?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean wraparound shades of Duval? 

Now what ever happened to him?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

I have Stenson in the Pro's raffle and want him to go low tonight as there are prizes for places 1-4. Come on, have it Henrik! Don't let me down son!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

Rory on one hell of a charge and now back to level par! Go on!!


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Rory on one hell of a charge and now back to level par! Go on!!
		
Click to expand...

Must be one lucky world number 1 given how 'unfair' this course is!


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2015)

They left 1 and 18 alone then. Maybe listened to the criticism


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

I started off on Thursday feeling the course was a little quirky, but now I feel that it should be sponsored by The Disney Corporation, as "Mickey Mouse" doesn't even begin to come close to describing it.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I started off on Thursday feeling the course was a little quirky, but now I feel that it should be sponsored by The Disney Corporation, as "Mickey Mouse" doesn't even begin to come close to describing it.
		
Click to expand...

Reckon that the best guy won't end up winning it?


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

And that's McIlroy under par, top 5:

Johnson
Day
Grace
Spieth
McIlroy

Warming up nicely!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

Brilliant first putt by Rory on 12th to set up his birdie. Just an every day 5-way breaker . Moves him to 5th and injects a major dose if the collywobbles into the rest of the field.


----------



## Matty2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

Two more birdies and the trophy is Rory's?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 21, 2015)

McIlroy firing up finally, Spieth with a wobbly start compared to Johnson and Grace steady. This is going to be great. But It's past my bedtime and I can't keep my eyes open. Shame, it's going to be tense and dramatic.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

Pease can't the marshals each be given a lob wedge and be allowed to walk into the crowd to brain the "in the hole" morons with it.

Are American golf spectators quite the most vacuously stupid in the world?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

What a putt Rory!! 2 under!!!


----------



## turkish (Jun 21, 2015)

What a putt from Rory- has them in his sights now


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2015)

Does McIlroy not realise the time in the UK&#128515; work in the morning!
Come on Rory


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 21, 2015)

The putt that woke me up. Nearly fell off the sofa.


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 21, 2015)

Stop it Rory - I want to go to bed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 21, 2015)

DJ needs to take these birdie chances asap, McIlroy is on blob today.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 21, 2015)

Getting a little concerning, isn't it. Ideally Spieth, Grace, any of them that were on -4 overnight, would be running away with it and we could go to bed 

But looking right now like it may be a late one. Rory just a little too late probably? Looking at the bookies, they all have Dustin Johnson right now.


----------



## Bucket92 (Jun 21, 2015)

Teeing off at 3pm is just farcical. But never mind that, RORYYYY!


----------



## SVB (Jun 21, 2015)

Rory - Doh!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2015)

and after that monster putt he just missed a relative tiddler.


----------



## Matty2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

He needed that one.  If he posts 4 under he'll at least be in a play off, imo.


----------



## turkish (Jun 21, 2015)

Guess for winning score? I'm thinking -7


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2015)

If Day is doing things a little slower than normal, what odds his group finishing two holes behind?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 21, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Must be one lucky world number 1 given how 'unfair' this course is!
		
Click to expand...

So you dismiss Rory's great play as lucky? I don't think you know what you are talking about. 

In my opinion, the course is not unfair - it is very difficult and requires a vision that the players usually don't have to apply at US Opens and certainly not at PGA Tour events. Who said you should be able to aim at every pin and hit is straight at it? The US Open used to be a dreadful affair, with hideous tree lined fairways and hideous rough won by plodded who hit 2 irons off the tee and putted from 40 feet to tap in for par. Thanks God (or the deity of your choice) that they have shaken it up a bit. 

The players near the top of the leaderboard are almost all players near the top of the world rankings or with links experience (Lowry and Grace). And there are a handful below par and a decent number of scores below par on the day. Looks to me that it is doing a fine job identifying the best players and rewarding good golf.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 21, 2015)

he was being sarcastic ethan.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ethan said:



			So you dismiss Rory's great play as lucky? I don't think you know what you are talking about. 
...
		
Click to expand...

It was a reposte to those who have claimed that the course is farcical, unfair, ridiculous.
posters on this thread as well as players e.g. https://twitter.com/Chris_Kirk_/status/612721005824380928 
(maybe has something to do with the 10 he took on the first)

In my mind everyone plays the same course and it's no coincidence that the leaderboard is packed with the best players in the world.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			he was being sarcastic ethan.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Love the course. Drama, excitement, punishment (sometimes unfairly).

It's separating the in-form, world class from everyone else - just like a US Open should.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 21, 2015)

The excitment of the leader board is enough to forget the green but then shots like days drive in the middle rolling nearly into a bunker in that fashion. Fully can expect a bad kick on a links course but that was just silly.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 21, 2015)

turkish said:



			Guess for winning score? I'm thinking -7
		
Click to expand...

If anyone posts -5 I think they'll win.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 21, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			The excitment of the leader board is enough to forget the green but then shots like days drive in the middle rolling nearly into a bunker in that fashion. Fully can expect a bad kick on a links course but that was just silly.
		
Click to expand...

And how many times have we seen bad shots get a bounce back into the fairway, or bounce back off a tree?

Can work both ways!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 21, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			The excitment of the leader board is enough to forget the green but then shots like days drive in the middle rolling nearly into a bunker in that fashion. Fully can expect a bad kick on a links course but that was just silly.
		
Click to expand...

the 11th @ strabane.  you cannot hold that fairway when its baked.  lol


----------



## SyR (Jun 22, 2015)

I want to watch until the end but have to be  up early for work tomorrow. I think DJ is in a great position now but this course can coax a nasty score on any hole! I wish I could stay up to watch it all.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 22, 2015)

Would love to see Rory post -3  and see what happens to the field.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 22, 2015)

jp5 said:



			And how many times have we seen bad shots get a bounce back into the fairway, or bounce back off a tree?

Can work both ways!
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing. It wasn't  a bad bounce. It simply stopped  on the fairway and rolled then rolled into the rough.  It was a well struck drive with draw into a left to right sloping fairway exactly the way you should try and play it. 

Btw Gary. That is also a stupid, stupid hole.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh well it was fun when it lasted. Rory's pretty much out of it but he gave us all a run for our dish.


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Sneds turn to charge. Didn't see that coming. Wish Lowry wasn't scrambling so much and would give himself some decent chances, just moved to level, love to see him finish well he comes across as a normal.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 22, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			That's the thing. It wasn't  a bad bounce. It simply stopped  on the fairway and rolled then rolled into the rough.  It was a well struck drive with draw into a left to right sloping fairway exactly the way you should try and play it. 

Btw Gary. That is also a stupid, stupid hole.
		
Click to expand...

I love the green.  I see it as a great challenge.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 22, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I love the green.  I see it as a great challenge.
		
Click to expand...

The green isn't to bad if the pin hasn't been stolen


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 22, 2015)

Playing in a four ball with my bro, nephew and cousin.  My cousin was mooned by a flag thief and verbally abused for wearing a pink shirt.   Lol


----------



## IainP (Jun 22, 2015)

Still tricky to pick the winner


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

The winner at the moment is looking like my bed. Getting tough now! Grace looks gritty, making some crazy saves, might pay off


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Louis making a huge move has just kept me awake a little longer, will make my stake back if he places top 6 which is remarkable given how badly I've called this tournament


----------



## IainP (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, eyelids feeling heavy.

Agree Grace does. His compatriots packing the leaderboard also.


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

And then he did that


----------



## Sweep (Jun 22, 2015)

Did Butch Harmon just say that? 'I didn't think you could hit a provisional for out of bounds' when they weren't sure Grace's ball had gone out.


----------



## Sweep (Jun 22, 2015)

Spieths to lose now


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep, "can u play a provisional for OOB?". Turns out he doesn't know much about the rules  Jordan's putt on 16 was the first decent length he's had all day, and then he tees off like that on 17. It ain't over...


----------



## IainP (Jun 22, 2015)

Didn't see him hitting that shot though!


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow Louis, gutsy. Can't believe Graces putt stopped


----------



## IainP (Jun 22, 2015)

Been a great final day


----------



## Sweep (Jun 22, 2015)

Can't believe Spieth took double!


----------



## Sweep (Jun 22, 2015)

DJ back in it


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Great twists here


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 22, 2015)

Mad last half hour.   hope dj gives himself a real chance.


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, looks like we will see if he has the mettle. Gripping right to the last putt.


----------



## Sweep (Jun 22, 2015)

Unbelievable! You have to feel for DJ but what a final day!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 22, 2015)

Wtf.    that was crazy.    Jordan strides on.


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow. Fair play to Jordan he plugged away while things weren't dropping for him and brought it home when it counted. Magic. I'm dead at my desk tomorrow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2015)

That was a memorable major, everything I thought the course would be.

Get it back there soon, but sort 2-3 of the really bad greens out.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 22, 2015)

All the controversy will be quickly forgotten after that final day! Real roller coaster. Cameron Smith hit the bet shot into 18 though.  Another Australian to watch out for there. 

2015 the year of Spieth.


----------



## Slab (Jun 22, 2015)

Excellent viewing over the back 9, just how a Major should be decided. Well done to Spieth  (after nearly throwing it away)

I really think that shot selection & execution of the tee shots decided this one rather than on the greens


----------



## Tongo (Jun 22, 2015)

Great stuff from Jordan Spieth. Crank up the Grand Slam media fever another few notches!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 22, 2015)

Was this the most intolerable crowd in golf history? I've never heard so many derogatory comments aimed at the players than you could hear over the mics at Chambers. US crowds are absolutely dire.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2015)

Just googled the last putt of Johnson. Didn't look like a choked putt, nothing particularly wrong with it other than it didn't go in. Did not see his first two on that hole. Would others agree or have I got it wrong? I like both Speith and Johnson but I think it is a shame Johnson did not win as Speith already has a major, I'm just a nice guy. 

Wacky course. Get the greens right and they may go back.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYChVqn2bfo

Thoughts on that from Billy Horschel? Pretty unprofessional.


----------



## Slab (Jun 22, 2015)

Re coverage

I got most of my fix from the Fox sports feed (with a bit of Sky highlights) and have a couple of observations

Greg Norman was good as studio pundit on Fox

USGA were really good and heavily promoted amateur golf during almost every ad break, ranging from amateur comps to participation in the game, getting lessons, and the handicap system all voiced over by Samuel L. Jackson (I wonder if the R&A will make a similar push to promote the game in the UK  next month) 

No ad breaks in final hour as the championship got to the nitty gritty

Very (typical) corporate presentation and PC friendly (I got the impression even Peter Allis would need a lawyer sitting next to him to watch what he said)

But overall I think they did a good job


----------



## jp5 (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow. What a stunning final round. Best major championship there has been in a long while.

Johnson should have at least forced a play off but he missed a lot of short putts in the final round, none to do with the greens but simply his putting wasn't good enough.

Won by the best player.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 22, 2015)

Just watched the highlights.

Pleased for Jordon but gutted for Dustin.

Great round by Scott and a unbelievable back 9 for Louis.in fact 3 great rounds by Louis.

What a great finish to a very good tournament imo


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it's right to criticise the USGA for the allowing the conditions of the greens to spoil proceedings but nevertheless it's been a great competition and the best players were contending at the end. 

Really happy for Spieth to have won but it's another competition that's been lost by Johnson which is a shame.

For me, McIlroy was probably the best player out there all week and it just goes to show you get nowhere with a cold putter.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 22, 2015)

The USGA will surely be disappointed with the course......the winner finishing at 5 under par will have them gnashing their teeth!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 26, 2015)

Just caught up with my Sky +ed finish from Sunday. And although I obviously knew the outcome I really can't believe DJ's 3 stabs from little more than 12 feet.

Feel sorry for him but it was a real shocker to be honest. Pressure and nothing more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone else think that it won't go back to Chambers Bay in a very long time, if at all?


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Anyone else think that it won't go back to Chambers Bay in a very long time, if at all?
		
Click to expand...

 They did have one good green, 13th I think, so if they replaced the other 17 I could see it return there.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Anyone else think that it won't go back to Chambers Bay in a very long time, if at all?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. The USGA must be appalled that Spieth won with a score of 5 under. They'll surely want a much more brutal test than that!


----------

